

Minority Rules: Scientists Discover Tipping Point for the Spread of Ideas - valish
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110725190044.htm

======
ColinWright
Extreme scepticism expressed when this story was submitted three weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2813705>

Similarly here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2805125>

